
Itemsy (email links to read later = personalised newsletter) - piotrgrudzien
https://medium.com/@itemsyapp/itemsy-introduction-b0e0111c000b
======
onyva
I’ve been using it for a week. Well executed. Still don’t understand why it’s
needed though. Why not simply save to say pocket, or bookmark...

